# Field Nationals overall IMO



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

+1 thumbs up


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

Good to hear! Wish I could have made it


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Heard nothing but good things from friends there. NFAA did an excellant job getting scores posted daily. Congrats to the range and NFAA.
DB


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Continued attention to detail and improvements like this will result in a pay back of MORE SHOOTERS coming back to the NFAA National Outdoor event! This is great news and a shot in the arm for field archery!

Now, if we can figure a way to get Watkin's Glen back into the "mold"...couple it with Mechanicsburg and Darrington...and whoopee! We gots ourselves some fantastic field courses and locations to rotate through...and it apparently sounds like even SD is improving too....Who knows, maybe we could once again see over 1,000 shooters at NFAA National Outdoors!

I couldn't believe the size of the MASTER SENIOR class and the SENIOR class at this year's event! That is nice to see...but on the flip side not so nice...because we aren't seeing an influx of Cubs, Youths, and Young Adults...to keep the sport growing...
Nobody is "bailing out" of the PMFS or the AMFS...people are getting to the AGE LIMIT of 55 and over...so why try to compete with 20 year olds when a person is over 55 years old? Why would a 70 year old want to try to compete with a 55 year old? SOME, but very few maintain their skill and conditioning levels as they age. Some age well, and others don't.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

This was my second trip to Mechanicsburg and I can't say enough good things for this club and its members. Outstanding job on all counts. Hey I even finished tied for 18th in a class of about 80... and my 12-up animal was only 2 points out of first. How could you ask for more 

Also, on the pro side, Tim Gillingham took the time to help me with my stabilizer setup and let me borrow a side bar and weights for day 5. Tip of the hat to Tim and all of the other pros that are so willing to take the time to chat and help us "humans"...


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

I believe back in 2009 the comment was made and even published in the NFAA magazine write up....."Golf has Augusta, and Field Archery has Mechanicsburg!"


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Location is everything....


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Yes I would agree this shoot was very well run. Practicing on the course I was worried about water because they only had it available at the half way mark but for the tournament all was good. It would have been nice to have the pro-am earlier and more space on practice butts. Final results could be posted earlier as well as they had to be done quickly to give awards so to wait a couple days to see them on line was a bit long when they were prob finished an hour after the shoot. Other than that the volunteers were amazing and very friendly and everything was perfect. Not to mention the range is in an area with plenty of stuff to do after the shoot and easy to get to unlike most places that are in the middle of nowhere. I also got lucky and got to shoot with some great guys each day who liked to have fun and really enjoyed shooting no matter how they performed.

NFAA outdoor nationals will always be my favorite tournament. If you attend just make sure to practice up because it's alot of walking and alot of arrows to shoot. Add some heat and humidity and it gets more difficult. I know I'm not the only one to blow some great scores towards the end due to fatigue. Shooting a bunch of 20's doesnt help if you end up a little over halfway and shooting a string of five 18's in 6 targets to end up with a 548  finally got it together and broke 550 the last day with a 273 and 278 loosing 5 points in 2 targets. the animal round in the middle is also nice as it gives you some time to rest shooting only 28 arrows that day. Granted there werent much hills but you certainly had to watch your level. Now that I'm all practiced up I wish I could go try it again today haha. 

This shoot is not just about making good shots, it's also about distractions from bugs, endurance, and performing under pressure and only the best of the best who can handle it all end up at the top. Not to mention the lack of wind in most field ranges which is very nice. Unlike indoors where you can make a bad shot and still get lucky, field archery leaves much less room and gives more opportunity for mistakes to be made and really shows who can shoot consistently great scores.


----------



## drw (Oct 28, 2002)

Shoot was outstanding,a big thank you to all the people that made it happen.
Dan


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

Pat_from_PA said:


> I believe back in 2009 the comment was made and even published in the NFAA magazine write up....."Golf has Augusta, and Field Archery has Mechanicsburg!"


You are right Pat!! I remember that!!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Pat_from_PA said:


> I believe back in 2009 the comment was made and even published in the NFAA magazine write up....."Golf has Augusta, and Field Archery has Mechanicsburg!"


 My very words


----------



## Ford Tech (Aug 26, 2003)

This was my first outdoor nationals, So i really have nothing to compare too. I was very impressed with everything, They had all kinds of help on hand. All five coarse's did look like a golf coarse. Very well groomed, Very well marked, Clean I could go on and on. Mechanicsburg Archers did a fantastic job.


----------



## MEM (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations to the Mechanicsburg Archers for all the hard work and dedication to making this shoot great. The work you guys and gals did was appreciated by all who attended. Thanks again.


----------



## NICEL8D (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you all for the wonderful words. We appreciate your comments as much as you appreciate our hard work. It was great hosting this National tournament for the second time. We are glad that you all enjoyed it greatly! Thank you and we hope to host it again.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Organization and management have never been better at a National field tournament. In my experience, only Aurora offered an equally fine and handy facility for the shooters.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

This was a very well run and well choreographed event. All 5 field ranges and practice grounds were immaculate, the targets were in fine shape, and the volunteers were always on hand if needed. My hat’s off to everyone who made this possible and I’m certainly looking forward to shooting the NFAA outdoor Nationals at Mechanicsburg again!!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

NICEL8D said:


> Thank you all for the wonderful words. We appreciate your comments as much as you appreciate our hard work. It was great hosting this National tournament for the second time. We are glad that you all enjoyed it greatly! Thank you and we hope to host it again.


Julia, hope that you, mom ,Vern, & your dad never leave the club
You people are the spark plugs of the club
Great job as always
thanks


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

This was may daughters first NFAA Outdoor Nationals and I have to admit, after our experiences at the US Archery Nationals, we were a bit apprehensive with possibly not knowing what we were supposed to be doing again (that's basically all we did for US Archery Nationals). But after asking the first silly question to one of the 'Orange Hat Guys' ("Hi! Where do we park?" - "Watch the guys in the orange hats and they will tell you") we pretty much felt at home. From that point on we pretty much never DIDN'T know what was going on.

The breakfasts were nice.

The burgers were juicy.

The chicken BBQ was real BBQ 

And it was just fun - she never complained once.

If I had to pick one bad thing, I guess I would say the practice range. Every morning it was packed and I think she was a bit intimidated being a cub shooter. Then again she was intimidated at the practice ranges at indoor nationals too, so she may have to get used to just 'muscling out' a spot 

Highlight of the week was when she finally realized that she was getting a bowl - I thought she was going to wet herself

Second highlight was when Lynn Walter (SFFSLR/L) saw her with her bowl and said "Hey your a recurver! Bring your bowl - we have to take pictures!" and I guess indoctrinated her into the Recurve Sisterhood when they all started taking pictures of the lady recurve winners.

Thanks to everyone involved for making it fun and inviting for a cub recurve shooter

George


----------



## NICEL8D (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Mike! I've always been known to have a little spark in me!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

RecurveDad said:


> This was may daughters first NFAA Outdoor Nationals and we were a bit apprehensive with possibly not knowing what we were supposed to be doing.
> If I had to pick one bad thing, I guess I would say the practice range. Every morning it was packed and I think she was a bit intimidated being a cub shooter. Then again she was intimidated at the practice ranges at indoor nationals too, so she may have to get used to just 'muscling out' a spot


Looking at the pistol / shotgun ranges down near the Black course, I thought those would make GREAT extra practice area, and one could be set up specially for the Cubs, so they could shoot THEIR target at THEIR distances i.e. 65cm face at 30 yards. 

As an experienced Adult (well, now a Senior) I also didn't go to the practice range on the shoot mornings because it was so crowded.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow, I was just looking at the results list, I hadn't realized there were so few Cubs shooting (less than a dozen).

Maybe it wouldn't be worth it to have a separate Cub practice range, although we have set one up at Darrington for some of the recent Nationals there.

Maybe just some more (separate) butts at 20 yards, for those who just want to take a few shots at close range to warm up before hitting the ranges, and don't want to wait for everyone to shoot a quiver full and walk all the way to the 80 yarder and back before we can shoot a few more.

It just seemed like those areas would be ideal archery practice spots.


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

Eh, wasn't really complaing, just saying if I had to pick something that would be it.

It really was A TON OF FUN and just had a wonderful time. We had prepared ahead of time and she was very confident of her sights - and Daddy took very good care not to bump it.

But thanks for not overlooking the cubs


----------

